

Leaning In Can Be Uncomfortable - bradleyjg
http://boss.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/02/12/leaning-in-can-be-uncomfortable/

======
slvv
I think this makes some great points, without casting any blame. The article
offers a very diplomatic perspective on some of the challenges facing female
founders. I hope the comments here don't immediately become trolly, as they
seem to do any time an article deals with women in tech at all.

